# OK Big Game - Center hatch?



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I was doing some reading on another site dedicated to kayak fishing and came across something that had me shaking my head.

Several people made reference to a center hatch between your seat and the prefabbed center console peice. This hatch apparently gave you access to inside the hull from your seat and offers up plenty of room for storing various items (multiple tackle boxes, etc). 

I even saw a couple pics of this hatch/lid and it looks pretty sweet.

For the life of me - I can't understand why my own Prowler BG doesn't have this hatch. It was bought "loaded" less then a year ago so I am doubtful this is a newer model issue. 

Is this a "rigging" option for the DIY'r? I mean, is this just something people do on their own like adding rod holders or various other items? 

If so, are there plans/directions on how to do this? I'd be very interested if someone can point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance.

Will


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Hannibal said:


> I was doing some reading on another site dedicated to kayak fishing and came across something that had me shaking my head.
> 
> Several people made reference to a center hatch between your seat and the prefabbed center console peice. This hatch apparently gave you access to inside the hull from your seat and offers up plenty of room for storing various items (multiple tackle boxes, etc).
> 
> ...


Will, I dont know about whether it is a riggin option or not but my Islander has the same thing. I have seen other ones with the center hatch but mine does not have it. I researched and it appears to be a rather easy install. You can purchase a hatch kit from www.kayakfishingstuff.com or eBay it. I am thinking of doing that for mine. It looks acctually easier to install than the flush mount rod holders simply because you have to cut a big hole and can gain access through this hole to secure nuts and bolts.  Do a search for kayak hatch install on google or youtube and you will find some resources. 

Have a good day.


----------



## LostLures (Jan 28, 2008)

Agree with TJMRPM04 in that this is an easy install. I have a prowler 13' and I had the option at pick up of having the dealer install the center hatch for $60 or do it myself. Did the job in less than 30 minutes. It is a nice to have. Tight lines.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Can you provide a link for the center hatch? I am not finding any thing on Ebay for the actual hatch install kit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

http://kayakfishingstuff.com/Mercha...Product_Code=Big-Game-Hatch&Category_Code=htc


----------



## GlockGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

I have the Big Game Prowler as well. I don NOT have the hatch, although I want one! OK wants $76 for it and you can install it yourself. Some of the shops, like ARC, will install it for you if you buy it there. 
You said that your boat was loaded. Unfortunately, it is not. If you had the rudder option, you would have gotten the hatch, as you cannot install the rudder without that access point.
I called OK to see if there were any factory seconds or blems I could get for less and they said "No." So, before too long I'll part with the $76 and buy one. That's too much handy storage space to leave unused.


----------

